# Where can I buy a new quarter?



## phnoob (Sep 11, 2012)

I want to buy a new (uncirculated/unused) quarter. The reason being that I want  to use it as a scale of reference in macro photography photos, so it  needs to be brand new and not have scratches all over it.

I asked my bank, but they said that the minimum order for new quarters from the mint is $500.

Where can I buy a couple of new quarters?


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 11, 2012)

The United States Mint Coins and Medals Program

There's a start.  Not sure if you can buy "just a couple" of quarters anywhere though.  I'd say just start paying in cash more and keep an eye out.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2012)

Surely you can get *one or two rolls* of quarters from a decent bank that doesn't dick its customers around like your bank apparently did when you made your first inquiry.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2012)

There must be plenty of 'collectable edition' coins available.  Around here, any post office outlet has them.


----------



## phnoob (Sep 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Surely you can get *one or two rolls* of quarters from a decent bank that doesn't dick its customers around like your bank apparently did when you made your first inquiry.



I actually did buy a roll of used quarters after I learned I couldn't buy/order new ones, but out of a $10 roll there was only one that wasn't mutilated, and it still has a considerable amount of scratching on it. Maybe buying a bunch of rolls and looking through all of them is my only option..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 11, 2012)

Change banks (to a real bank) and they'll hand you a brand new quarter for your business


----------



## Overread (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't you just take an old one and put it in a jar of coca-cola to clean up  

Just cycling your money and using cash more often should net you a decent one in time - failing that a coin collector one shouldn't cost you much. Heck you could just be really nice and ask at the bank for a clean coin - chances are the person serving you with the "you need $500 for a new one" was just giving you the official answer for how to get perfect new coins without fail - I'm sure a Bank must have change in good condition somewhere in their tills (try going on a monday morning or other low buisness time when they are less busy and thus more inclined to help - or heck just ask around a few shops.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 11, 2012)

Poke around the Shop Online link where ceejtank pointed. The Mint sells little sets of uncirc. coins for reasonable-ish amount of money (3 quarters for ten bucks, I see, for instance).


----------



## phnoob (Sep 11, 2012)

I looked on the US Mint website and found the three quarters for $10  deal (+ $5 shipping), but it suddenly dawned on me that someone might be  selling quarters on ebay. Sure enough, there's a guy selling  uncirculated quarters for $1 a piece. I bought two 

Thanks for your advice, guys!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Sep 12, 2012)

I was going to suggest a flea market. There's almost always somebody at a flea market selling uncirculated collector's edition quarters for collectors.


----------



## fiziwig (Sep 14, 2012)

Any coin collector shop will have uncirculated quarters.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 14, 2012)

If you want to be really slick get a proof quarter from a coin shop.


----------

